# For Robin..



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

THIS is Josh Holloway AKA Sawyer:

















What I pictured Eric to look like before the series came out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah, so nice...thanks Chobitz!

Betsy


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Scrumptious!


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Robin admitted in chat she never saw Lost and didn't know who Sawyer was! I had to enlighten her, it was my duty as a hot blooded woman


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

As I sit here looking at the pictures, I noticed that in the first one his shirt has flowers on it!  OK, not many men can look manly in a flowered shirt but, oh baby, he manages it!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

i don't remember who, but this is thread is also due to the fact someone mentioned they pictured Josh Halloway as the Eric they pictured in the Southern Vampire Mysteries


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> i don't remember who, but this is thread is also due to the fact someone mentioned they pictured Josh Halloway as the Eric they pictured in the Southern Vampire Mysteries


I said it


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

chobitz said:


> I said it


I thought so!  I didn't want to point finger at the wrong person. lol


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

mmm...tastee!  I knew I liked Eric for a reason!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Alexander Skarsgard plays Eric in True Blood the tv version of the Southern Vampire Series. I still would have preferred Chobitz's Josh Halloway


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

HOLY!!!!!!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> HOLY!!!!!!


DITTO


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh YUM! I Likee!!

And I'm so sorry I missed the chat last night! I was planning on being there, but got caught up in redoing my site after it was done in my hackers. What did I miss? Was it good? Not too chaotic!? I so wanted to be there!!!! WAAAAA!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> And I'm so sorry I missed the chat last night! I was planning on being there, but got caught up in redoing my site after it was done in my hackers. What did I miss? Was it good? Not too chaotic!? I so wanted to be there!!!! WAAAAA!


It was great! You got hacked? That's awful. I'm sorry you missed chat, and especially under bad circumstances. But, if you want to read and see how went, Betsy was kind enough to transcribe the chat:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2998.0.html

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2999.0.html

You can check it out. Hope you can join us next week!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

We have a chat next week same time same place...just different chapters. (chapters4-6)


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

chobitz said:


> Robin admitted in chat she never saw Lost and didn't know who Sawyer was! I had to enlighten her, it was my duty as a hot blooded woman


Obviously she doesn't watch Lost. See "Chat Times"


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

I kinda like the TV Eric too.  I think the actor plays the character really well!  Anyway, they both are HOT!!


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I haven't read the books, but I found Eric on True Blood to be really creepy. I didn't find him sexy at all. 

Edit: The actor without the hair/makeup doesn't look too bad.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

The picture of him in Marine clothing is from a mini series he did on HBO right before True Blood premiered.  It was called "Generation Kill".  The show was based on a book based on a reporters account of the early invasion of Iraq.

The show was very well done and seemed pretty realistic to me in every way.  If you can find the DVDs you may like it or you can try to catch reruns on HBO or watch HBO on demand. 

I liked him as Eric on TB.  He gets better as the series progresses, if they follow the book much.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> I haven't read the books, but I found Eric on True Blood to be really creepy. I didn't find him sexy at all


Then, Lotus, I'm sorry but you must read the books with us. This will be the first time we've press-ganged someone into a book klub, but honestly. It's for your own good. Eric not sexy? To be fair, I didn't see any of the show past like episode 4 (the one where they went to Fangtasia for the first time), so I don't know how show Eric has developed. And Eric was a little creepy in the first book.

But please, for your own sake, read the books with us. Please.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Another reason I'm determined to read the book; I didn't find the TV Eric very sexy either.  Or Bill.  I did like Sookie's boss...

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Lotus: Resist the dark side. Vampires aren't _supposed_ to be sexy or appealing or heroic or romantic. They are monsters.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Or Bill





Spoiler



I can't really think of anything bad enough to say about Bill without it being very rude or a major spoiler, but I can't let the comment pass without agreeing with you.



Lotus, the dark side has cookies.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jim,

go play in another thread.  This is major girl talk...  

Betsy


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jim,
> 
> go play in another thread. This is major girl talk...
> 
> Betsy


Oh yes, thank you Betsy. This is total girl talk!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Another reason I'm determined to read the book; I didn't find the TV Eric very sexy either. Or Bill. I did like Sookie's boss...
> 
> Betsy


I agree with you about True Blood Sam. I love True Blood Sam. I like Southern Vampire Sam. I love Southern Vampire Eric, but i only like True Blood Eric.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

I am not a monster.  

Most of you all realize the characters on True Blood are all portrayed they way they are in the books. Like Robin says you can't really compare them with out spoilers.

I think the most true to both is Sam Merlott, Sookie's boss. Sam is my favorite male character in the books and the show.  True Blood made him a little creepy and needier than he is books to move the plot along, I think.

Pam, i my favorite female character in the books.  We didn't get to see her enough in the show and they got her wrong.  I was disappointed but she may get better later on.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Vamp, I didn't mean to exclude you.



Betsy


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

The monster comment was jokingly aimed at Jim's statement about vampires.  I understand his feelings about how vampires have become romanticised and aren't treated as the monsters they used to be.  Part of me agrees with him. 

However, unlike my friend, I still enjoy reading about the new version of vampires and the rest of the things that go bump in the night.  I actually have a whole argument stating the case that people are actually worse than vampires based on the fact that we have to kill what ever we eat.  They don't.  They can feed without killing...if they want to.  It's a big if.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

actually, I meant when I said it was girl talk.  Understood the monster comment.  

Betsy


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

I read the Anne Rice vampire books, and did find those vampires sensual. But they had an other-worldliness that made them seem more exotic than those in True Blood. 

I thought Bill in True Blood was a lot nicer/cuter than Eric, but he obviously has something going on that's not what it seems.

I find it so hard to read a book after I've seen the movie/TV series. I may give it a shot, though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

I thought TB was very good even with the excesive eggplant problems and V induced sex acts.  They were over the top but kind of funny.

As good as TB was, the books are about 100 times better.  There is just so many subtle things that happen in the book that didn't make it in the show.

Then there is Bubba.  Everyone loves him.  He was left out of the show. 


Oh, YAY! I am one of the girls!!!  I'm going through man-o-paws!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

*grumblestoopidgirlieavatarmosterlovingwimpgrumblemumble*


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> *grumblestoopidgirlieavatarmosterlovingwimpgrumblemumble*


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> even with the excesive eggplant problems


 

Boggles at what she must have missed...eggplant?



> As good as TB was, the books are about 100 times better. There is just so many subtle things that happen in the book that didn't make it in the show.
> 
> Then there is Bubba. Everyone loves him. He was left out of the show.


I do agree with you there, Vampy. I was looking forward to what they might do with the Bubba character. Ah well. I'm guessing there were some copyright issues involved or something. I liked having faces for the characters, and the show is really good, even if you view it as pretty much a separate entity from the books. but the books are better.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> *grumblestoopidgirlieavatarmosterlovingwimpgrumblemumble*


ROTFL (even with the typo).


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

BTW, what's with the Bertolli advertisement in this thread?  Is that Sam?  Or is this a bizarre new form of pop-up ad?


I have *got* to get some caffeine.  This morning is becoming WAY too surreal.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I still have not found TB on our HBO here, so think I will stick with the books, altho sometimes I like being able to have a face to put with the character.  So explains why the eggplant reference makes no sense to me either?  Sometimes I feel you folks are way over my old geezerete head LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

True Blood ended for the season...will probably be replayed when the new season gets close.  If you get satellite or digital cable you may be able to get HBO shows on demand.

And yes, the HBO TB Sam was in the Bertolli ad...

as for the eggplant, imagine something associated with Sookie's brother that could be eggplant shaped and purple.

Betsy


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh, HBO on Demand! Orrr....Amazon on Demand....bummer...just checked. True Blood isn't on Amazon on Demand yet. We don't get HBO - just have the basic FiOS here - but HBO demand is a possibility. Hmmm....gotta see how that works....


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

DVD release date is scheduled for May 12.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> DVD release date is scheduled for May 12.


At least in the US  .....legally. Some old high school classmates told me that they've seen bootlegs in overseas. They keep offering to buy and send it to me, but I can't do that...its illegal. But they did buy me some language learning software, I maybe learning arabic on the computer. (on my old laptop to be safe)


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

I've not checked but TB my be available on line at HBO.com.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I've not checked but TB my be available on line at HBO.com.


I'll check that out. We have Canadian Star Choice here in Mexico - their HBO is not the same as the USA, and Mexican cable HBO would be way too expensive and it would be in Spanish  Thanks V


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

TB started filming here yesterday. I WILL get on set for it *grumblestalkssetstalkseric*..

Anyway I saw Charlaine Harris yesterday going into a local restaurant. Vampi I behaved and didn't stalk her. I didn't even approach her..

I thought about it and had a funny conversation with my husband about it:

"Look its Charlaine Harris!"
"Who?"
"Ya know True Blood, Sookie Stackhouse..ERIC (said with a squeal!)"
"Eric..oh yeah that vamp guy, wanna go up to her she is waiting in line for a seat"
"Nah I don't have a book for her to sign"
"She could always sign you kindle!"
"As if! Seriously I like Charlaine Harris but not THAT much. Now if it is Stephen King.."

My friend walked over and said "So Eric thats that one Tom Cruise played right?" He snickered and I almost womped him one..

NO ONE but you guys understand Eric obsession.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

I like her but I don't think she knows who I am.  I am 'friends' with one of her assistants though.  She hangs out with us on Vicki Pettersson's forum.  Her name is DebbiM.  She is in the acknowledgments section of most of the books.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> NO ONE but you guys understand Eric obsession.


Normally we'd be called enablers. Can I come stalk Eric with you? Please? We might actually be able to catch him if we worked together. I'll bring a net.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Normally we'd be called enablers. Can I come stalk Eric with you? Please? We might actually be able to catch him if we worked together. I'll bring a net.


Hmm silver lassos work better on eric. He seems to get out of nets.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Duly noted.  I'll check on ebay.  If they exist anywhere, they'll exist there.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Duly noted. I'll check on ebay. If they exist anywhere, they'll exist there.


Naked blondes with big chests work good as Eric bait also..


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Sadly, I think the jokes are just going to write themselves on this one.  We better duck.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

chobitz said:


> Naked blondes with big chests work good as Eric bait also..


How can I put this delicately without getting my butt kicked...never mind.. um never mind.

I bet silver chains and lassos cost a lot of Amazon Points.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I bet silver chains and lassos cost a lot of Amazon Points.


Yeah...but totally worth it!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I'll second that!  Also, if we order in bulk, we'll save on shipping.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

I certainly understand the Eric obsession. He's a living god!


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I certainly understand the Eric obsession. He's a living god!


That Eric is great too, but I don't think that silver lassos will work on him. And besides, as great as his music is, he just is not as hot as the imaginary Eric from this thread!!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Wrong Eric


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Anju said:


> Wrong Eric


I beg to differ.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I beg to differ.


you are right - but wrong Eric for DUD


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

^^^

It's worse than that...


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> ^^^
> 
> It's worse than that...


I KNEW what would happen if I followed that link and I did it anyway. Bad Me! Bad! Bad!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Scrape off me, Jim.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

I also have "Dead Puppies," "Fish Heads," "Existential Blues" (both the original and the anniversary editions) and Weird Al's _magnum opus_ at instant disposal.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

ScottBooks said:


> I KNEW what would happen if I followed that link and I did it anyway. Bad Me! Bad! Bad!


Good to see you taking reponsibility for your actions, unlike _*SOME*_ people.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

Now I feel I have to go dig up "Star Trekking."


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh, here it is. Darned highjackers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Lotus said:


> Now I feel I have to go dig up "Star Trekking."


Didn't I already post this? But without the video?


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

...maybe she doesn't have the lyrics seared into her brain...lucky Lotus!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Didn't I already post this? But without the video?


It's like the pop up version. It's cool Jim It's cool Jim It's cool Jim it's coool.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Jim is correct. If _that_ Eric were the DUD Eric, it would be a perfect world indeed.


----------

